# Ariens 932036 Snow Blower won't go forward or reverse



## willever (Feb 3, 2014)

I have looked at the manuals and several other posts --- and it appears that the friction disk is not touching the friction tray. In fact it appears to be about 3/16" away from the friction disk.

When I lift up on the bail - the friction tray may come up a hair -- but never makes contact with the friction disk. 

Could the friction disk be worn -- there is approx. 1/4" of rubber on it?

Please check out pictures.

thanks

Rick


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

Is there an adjustment on the drive engagement system anywhere? There shouuld be. By eye it looks like there is some wear on the friction wheel but it shouldn't be that far off.


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

Here is what mine looks like...


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

It could be worn, but you should be able to use most of the rubber before replacing it. On the back side of the machine where the cable connects to the bottom there should be an adjustment nut and barrel connector. Loosen that nut and tighten it up and see if it makes a difference. There is an adjustment procedure in the manual on page GB-25.

http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/032493C_ENG.pdf

The other thing to check while you have it apart it to see if anything down there is loose. Sometimes axle bearings or sprocket bushings or whatever else is down there can wear out causing an excess of play in the parts.

I did notice that your friction disc seems to be wearing at an angle instead of flat across.


----------



## Snowmann (Dec 24, 2012)

First thing I would check is to make sure the telescoping drive plate still has full travel. The hex shaft that the drive plate rides on can gum up on these older models. It was factory lubed with mix of anti-seize and Mobil 1 oil. The mix can dry up over time. Try to get some WD40 in there to loosen it up.


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

Snowmann said:


> First thing I would check is to make sure the telescoping drive plate still has full travel. The hex shaft that the drive plate rides on can gum up on these older models. It was factory lubed with mix of anti-seize and Mobil 1 oil. The mix can dry up over time. Try to get some WD40 in there to loosen it up.


I did notice that things look pretty dry down there. Clean but dry.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

You should have more movement in the tray. the spring loaded rod on the left pulls the lever that moves the tray. That lever should be able to move enough that it hits the axle. 

The tray should move at least 1/2 to 3/4 of an inch.


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

That wheel seems to be wearing pretty unevenly. As I have not had a snowblower long enough to wear through a friction wheel I have to ask, Is it normal for the rubber to wear so unevenly due to the rotation if the plate being almost exclusively in one direction? If not you may have some wear throwing things out of alignment.


----------



## willever (Feb 3, 2014)

*Update-*

Snowman was correct -- we sprayed some lubricant on the telescoping shaft and wiggled it with some leverage until it moved correctly.

thanks for your suggestions.


----------

